# Catfish chum recipes



## fishfanatic

Does anyone have any recipes for making catfish chum that they could share?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

corn and or milo and a package or 2 of bread yeast, it works way faster than beer and a bucket of rainwater, fill half full of grain add yeast and stir well, , top off w water , ready in 2 days


----------



## PUTZLINER

use cattle cubes (range cubes) There only around 8 bucks for a huge bag at any feed store and be sure to ask for 20%. They all work but imo 20% works a little better because the density. Just take about half a bucket to the ole fishin hole and toss in a couple handfulls its quick clean and painless. Wait 30 mins to an hour and it should be on Then just add more as needed. Also the milo works VERY VERY well but it is messy and stinks to high heaven. However if you have a backyard and understanding neighbors its a shoe in. Milo is cheap also running about 5-9 bucks for a 50 lb bag. Do just as costal said and ferment with yeast for a couple days. You can put a lid on the bucket but you will need to burp it every once in a while. The biggest advantage to the milo is the speed as to which the fish respond. Its almost instant. I had one instance on conroe in 18' of water baitin a hole and ended bringin the cats to the surface eatin the chum. It was amazing. Anyway I hope this helps because it really helps me.


----------



## fishfanatic

*catfish chum*

Thanks so much for the replies.Both recipes sound great.I will make both and try them out this coming weekend.Hopefully i will have some pics. of some nice cats over the weekend.


----------



## Sunbeam

Any sour grain works well but be careful with whole kernel corn. I have a nine acre lake which an elderly neighbor enjoys feeding the catfish. I notice that I would find a small dead catfish every few days. I did an autopsy on one and found it's large intestine jam full of undigested corn. It was too large to pass through the rectum. Same for several more later. I found that the neighbor had soured some old deer corn and was feeding the fish. I stopped him from feeding the corn and the small fish stopped dying. All were six to twelve inches. The larger ones can handle passing the large kernels. I now use soured "hen scratch" chicken feed with cracked corn, milo and wheat. They love it. 

SUNBEAM


----------



## brazman

Hey Fanatic,
If you have the ability to do this, it really pays off. If you're going to be fishing an area several times over a week span, get a wire fish basket or onion sack, fill it with the 20% range cubes already mentioned, and leave it hanging in the water. Wave action and saturation will slowly dissipate the grains, and catfish will get there. This works best off a dock where you can keep the basket or sack full and going for several days. It won't be long before you can catch fish all day long in that one spot. They will be fat from eating the fallen grain, but the'll still hit your bait too. Good times!


----------

